# 5 New Bettas!!! :)



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I got 5 more new bettas over the past 2 weeks...


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That last one!!! Spectacular!!! Ohhhh 1fish2fish is gonna try to steal that one.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

They're all gorgeous!

Is it just me, or is that second fish's top fin absolutely HUGE!!! :shock:


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I love the last one, I am obsessed with them lol


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I like the last one too


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I LOVE the first and second ones! <3 The last one is cute too! =]


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

hahha thanks guys, my favourite is #4 and #5  i love girly colours


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Where'd you get them?


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

I like the first one!!!

Who doesn't like Orange!?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're all beautiful. Too hard to pick a fav.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh wow! My fav is definitely the 3rd one with the slate and red colors. Gorgeous!! If you ever breed him hit me up lol


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

wow beautiful betta's, im like u..so not a girly girl but i have a weakness for pink stuff *lol* so my fav's are number 2 and 3.

Congrats on such beautiful babies *heheheh*


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

my favorites 1!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Amour, I got one betta (2nd picture) from Thailand, and the rest are from different pet stores. Such as Pjs, Big al's. I kinda go on betta hunts and try to find nice, healthy ones LOL


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

**New Male from Thailand* *

Here is my 14th and FINAL betta i'm buying from aquabid LOL:shock: He is a fancy super delta.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Give him over!! LOL!! He gorgeous!!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL he was only $10  I have another one im bidding on now wooops lol hes gorgeous though, white "powder" halfmoon!


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh wow. Congrats on all your pretty boys.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

the fifth and sixth one are my favorite where do you get your bettas?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

bettalover, most of my fish are from Thailand (aquabid) but also pet stores too I just kinda look around searching for nice unique bettas LOL it's really bad all my money goes towards them!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're all gorgeous!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Here is my 14th and FINAL betta i'm buying from aquabid LOL:shock: He is a fancy super delta.


enter him in the contest hes sure to win


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very beautiful bettas!!! I love the last and the SDT your getting off aquabid.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

hey i did a before and after edit on your picture in picnik. so do you like? BTW it was just something to do for fun. i can do more for you if you'd like


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh GOSH. FIVE new bettas in one go? And they are ALL gorgeous btw, I would kill to find ANY like them in my pet stores!

And 14 (FOURTEEN?!) in all? Okay. You are bad for other people. You are setting an example for us that makes us less critically addicted people think "oh, it's okay, I'm only at 3, that guy's got 14!"

>.<


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I like the second one! I just love the look on his face, he's like, "Wuzup?"
x3


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

RKbusy said:


> Oh GOSH. FIVE new bettas in one go? And they are ALL gorgeous btw, I would kill to find ANY like them in my pet stores!
> 
> And 14 (FOURTEEN?!) in all? Okay. You are bad for other people. You are setting an example for us that makes us less critically addicted people think "oh, it's okay, I'm only at 3, that guy's got 14!"
> 
> >.<


 No, they've got like 45. :shock:


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL actually I have 48 now, including my 15 from thailand coming AND tomorrow (I work at a pet store) we will be getting a shipment of 150 bettas so im sure ill be bringing some home LOL ii bought 5 last shipment!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

How do you find the time?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Honestly I commit one day (a couple hours) not even one or two hours to clean everyone out about every 5 days. It's not bad at all I love them so it's worth it!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Where in Ontario are you? Must be near TO...everyone from ON is from TO


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL yeah I'm in burlington. Not far from TO.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

animallover4lyfe said:


> bettalover, most of my fish are from Thailand (aquabid) but also pet stores too I just kinda look around searching for nice unique bettas LOL it's really bad all my money goes towards them!


wow this is crazy but awesome all together!!!


----------



## Bettas are Betta (Aug 3, 2010)

They're Gorgeouse!! Nice find!


----------

